# Enable IE to use TLS1.0 by using Group Policy



## qbiggs

Enable IE to use TLS1.0 by using Group Policy Is it possible to configure this setting by using Group Policy To enable Internet Explorer to use TLS1. In Internet Explorer, on the Tools menu, click Internet Options.2. Click the Advanced tab.3. Select the Use TLS 1.0 check box.


----------



## Squashman

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/274846
I tried the KB article but there doesn't seem to be a setting for it.


----------



## Squashman

Found this though.
http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive...ic.windows.group_policy/2006-05/msg00374.html


----------

